# Im in love with Chris Christensen



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I haven't tried the After Bath. I really liked the Ice on Ice for line brushing a dry coat.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

What is the Spectrum shampoo? It sounds fancy haha. 

I have the White on White but don't like it too much for Desmond. It's very difficult to work through his hair and get a nice deep clean (but it's still a nice shampoo, just not practical for us). The After Bath is AMAZING though. I love that stuff. I conditioned him all over last bath and he is still mat free and feels and smells excellent! I've also noticed that it has helped loads with him attracting static. He's actually pleasant to pet now!  I love CC. I like the shampoo we have right now though... it's like Top Performance Citrilux I think. It gets him sooo clean and fresh feeling.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Birdie said:


> What is the Spectrum shampoo? It sounds fancy haha.
> 
> I have the White on White but don't like it too much for Desmond. It's very difficult to work through his hair and get a nice deep clean (but it's still a nice shampoo, just not practical for us). The After Bath is AMAZING though. I love that stuff. I conditioned him all over last bath and he is still mat free and feels and smells excellent! I've also noticed that it has helped loads with him attracting static. He's actually pleasant to pet now!  I love CC. I like the shampoo we have right now though... it's like Top Performance Citrilux I think. It gets him sooo clean and fresh feeling.


Charly has amazing thick thick coat and it takes forever to work the shampoo through his hair. but just a tiny drop worked well for his poms on his legs. one drop one pom  Its lathers up quickly and works through the coat well.

Spectrum Line


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

The Spectrum 10 is for smooth coated dogs, like yorkies and such. Dogs with "drop" coats. The Spectrum 1 is for harsh coats or coarse coats, like terriers and poodles. 

It's great that your dog's coat didn't mat up and all, but that shampoo will soften the coat (which is not what a poodle coat is supposed to be). 

Maybe you could get the one that's made for poodle coats. They also have a conditioner for the same in that line.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Cameo said:


> The Spectrum 10 is for smooth coated dogs, like yorkies and such. Dogs with "drop" coats. The Spectrum 1 is for harsh coats or coarse coats, like terriers and poodles.
> 
> It's great that your dog's coat didn't mat up and all, but that shampoo will soften the coat (which is not what a poodle coat is supposed to be).
> 
> Maybe you could get the one that's made for poodle coats. They also have a conditioner for the same in that line.


Thank you I was not sure if spectrum 10 was the right one. I will have her order spectrum 1 for me.

Or could I use black on black then thick and thicker and finish with after bath ?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

if your dog has a thick coat already, I wouldn't use the thick and thicker


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Cameo said:


> The Spectrum 10 is for smooth coated dogs, like yorkies and such. Dogs with "drop" coats. The Spectrum 1 is for harsh coats or coarse coats, like terriers and poodles.


Yep! In my phone conversations with Barbara Bird, she recommended the Spectrum 1 line for Lucy while she was going through her coat change. I really like it! Katy has been "borrowing" it to use on Meau, too - I'll have to order more soon. I think I'll get the BIG bottle this time!! :lol: I also use the concentrated Ice on Ice and rinse it through her coat at the end of her bath.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Winnow:

I heard about CC Spectrum and was told by my handler Jenn that it is a very good products. I did not know however that it dries the coat in half the time a regular shampoo will. I MUST try this one to believe it and I hope you are right :

There is a distributor here in Ontario Canada who is selling the entire CC line and he is a very nice guy. I have no idea what his prices are but will be more than happy to give you his name and email address.

He also ships worldwide.

You can also wait until you come to the U.S. to purchase the stuff here and bring it back home to Iceland with you. It will be much cheaper I believe.

The guy who sells CC also sells IOD (Ile Of Dogs) which I use and love.

I would never use coloring shampoos white on white or black on black.. Too harsh for coats especially if you are trying to grow them..

It can damage a coat of a Special if you use it on a weekly basis.

A good cleaning shampoo with a once per month clarifying shampoo is I believe the best thing. My handler refuses to use shampoos which contain color or enhancers. 

I am going to order the CC Spectrum and try it myself.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Winnow:
> 
> I heard about CC Spectrum and was told by my handler Jenn that it is a very good products. I did not know however that it dries the coat in half the time a regular shampoo will. I MUST try this one to believe it and I hope you are right :


Its the "after bath" that shortens the drying time.
After Bath

The spectrum shampoos makes you quicker to shampoo your dogs since it works very well through the coat.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

CC makes a clarifying shampoo that I like called Clean Start.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Winnow:

Thanks for clarification. I will order After Bath and try it too.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOVE the CC products - I have used them for years on my Whippet and IGs and now with a poodle I love them even more. I usually order directly from CC. I need more After Bath - I'll have to check out their Spectrum line :biggrin: 

I tried the Clean Start and didn't really like it - it made Vinnie's coat hard to comb through... I usually use the White on White or the Black on Black followed by the After Bath - towel dry and then spray down with Ice on Ice before blowing out. I wonder if I should have re-shampooed with his regular shampoo. I have a bottle - may have to try it again.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Agility:

Can you please post the direct contact to CC.
I would like to go through him personaly too if I can save some $$ instead of ordering from a supplier that buys from CC.

you can email me also [email protected] 

Thanx


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I just contact them through their website: chrissystems.com The email is: [email protected].

When I first got Vinnie, they were very helpful about picking out a brush/comb combination that would work. They are great about getting back to you via email.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

So... for those of you that have tried the Spectrum line: would you use the Spectrum conditioner or use the Spectrum shampoo with the After Bath conditioner?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

From what I understood is that AFTER BATH is a conditioner which you have to work into the coat like any other conditioner and then rinse it thoroughly.

I was told that if you use After Bath you do not need to apply any other conditioner.

Hope this helps. I am ordering my After Bath today and will see if it is strong enough to condition the poodle coat without having to use any other conditioner.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Agility:
> 
> Can you please post the direct contact to CC.
> I would like to go through him personaly too if I can save some $$ instead of ordering from a supplier that buys from CC.
> ...


You can order direct from their website. While you're at it, if you don't own any of their combs, the "Poodle Comb" is a must-have and worth every penny. I also have a fine-tooth, #001, that gets used every day. (Well, _almost_ every day.)


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

I love CC after bath! I also really like Davis Fluff Out, hair is dry quicker and great for grooming puppy coats and preventing staining. I mix Ice on Ice with a T spoon of Day to Day conditioner, keeps the boys from pee staining front bracelets.





Winnow said:


> I am one of those who thinks that shampoo is just a shampoo and conditioner is just a conditioner. Well not any more.
> 
> My groomer just ordered bunch of CC products she is the only one selling them in Iceland.
> 
> ...


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> From what I understood is that AFTER BATH is a conditioner which you have to work into the coat like any other conditioner and then rinse it thoroughly.
> 
> I was told that if you use After Bath you do not need to apply any other conditioner.


Exactly - After Bath is a regular conditioner, but I was wondering if I needed the Spectrum conditioner at all or if I should just use the After Bath conditioner with the Spectrum Shampoo. 

The After Bath is fantastic - I have used it on Vinnie from day one and his coat has always been incredible. People come up to him just to touch him. I got that all weekend long at the agility trial. They just want to run their fingers through his hair - and he LOVES the attention.


----------

